# NBA Finals - Game 5: San Antonio @ Detroit



## KokoTheMonkey

* June 19th, 2005, 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


















Game 1: Spurs 84, Pistons 69

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 24 points, 17 rebounds, 2 blocks
Manu Ginobili - 26 points, 9 rebounds
Chauncey Billups - 25 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds, 4 steals


Game 2: Spurs 97, Pistons 76

Leaders:
Manu Ginobili - 27 points, 7 assists, 3 steals
Tim Duncan - 18 points, 11 rebounds, 4 blocks
Antonio Mcdyess - 15 points, 7 rebounds


Game 3: Pistons 96, Spurs 79

Leaders:
Chauncey Billups - 20 points, 7 assists, 6 rebounds
Ben Wallace - 15 points, 11 rebounds, 5 blocks, 3 steals
Tony Parker - 21 points, 4 assists


Game 4: Pistons 102, Spurs 71

Leaders:
Chauncey Billups - 17 points, 7 assists, 5 rebounds
Ben Wallace - 11 points, 13 rebounds, 3 blocks, 3 steals
Tim Duncan - 16 points, 16 rebounds



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*










































































































Season is on the line. This is a true test of how mentally tough the Spurs are, because if they respond with another crappy performance here, I'd almost rather see us lose Game 6 as well and get this over with. Anywho, I don't think major changes are needed X and O's-wise, but obviously a new approach is needed mentallly. It's time to stop feeling sorry for themselves and go out and play as hard as they can. We can beat the Pistons in Detroit (why not?), but you're not going to do it with a half-assed approach. 



*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- Give it everything they have. This is my only key. I want to see the Spurs play as hard as they can, and if they end up losing that way, it's a lot more acceptable. Stop feeling sorry for yourselves and play some damn basketball. 





I don't see us winning Game 5 either. Detroit has their swagger back, and the Spurs are stuck with their heads down trying to find answers. I know the Spurs can beat Detroit under any circumstance, but that doesn't mean anything if you don't go out and do it. All I have left to say is that they better put everything into Game 5, because if Detroit gets that 3rd win, they will finish us off.


----------



## TheRoc5

well koko your far to negitive, your just saying what if what if the spurs lost tomrow and lost the next gm at home, what if we dont have an answer what if the pistons are unbeatable what if we lose. to win a basketball gm one team has to score more then the other team.

RoC SoIlD PlAn To BeAt ThE PiStOnS

Win!





thats it. thats the plan of action, were 2-2 meaning were not losing. we will win gm 5 sunday i guarntee it. give me negitive pts if im wrong im that confident in our team. Losing we will not do. duncan and manu are men on a mission heck our whole team is. GO Spurs GO

Spurs 102
Pistons 95


----------



## TheRoc5

39 hrs 3 min till tip off :biggrin: i cant wait


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> well koko your far to negitive, your just saying what if what if the spurs lost tomrow and lost the next gm at home, what if we dont have an answer what if the pistons are unbeatable what if we lose. to win a basketball gm one team has to score more then the other team.





What is this supposed to mean? Outside of me being far too negative, I have no idea what the rest of this means.



I am negative, but I think deservingly so. We lost by 31 points, and 17 points the game before that. Aside from the fact that there could still be two games played in San Antonio, there's not much to be positive about. I'll be watching and rooting for them, but I'm not going into the game feeling on top of the world.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

KoKo has reason to be negative. You can't win two games fairly easily, then come back and get blown out in the next two. That's just not a good thing. I won't say the Spurs can't or won't win the game, but I can't expect them to after the beating they took in two different games. If they didn't adjust after their first beating, how confident should I be that they adjust after their 2nd? They have to show me something, because right now, Detroit is going to win the series in 6 games, or 7 if we're lucky.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm not going to post a prediction or anything. I'm not ganna post in this thread durring the game either. That way nothing I say can come back to bite me in the @$$ again. Hell, I wouldn't even be posting this if I didn't crave attention lol j/k ...ok maybe I'm not j/k :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> What is this supposed to mean? Outside of me being far too negative, I have no idea what the rest of this means.
> 
> 
> 
> I am negative, but I think deservingly so. We lost by 31 points, and 17 points the game before that. Aside from the fact that there could still be two games played in San Antonio, there's not much to be positive about. I'll be watching and rooting for them, but I'm not going into the game feeling on top of the world.


i was just saying that you are questioning our team to much, basically it but you dont have to get all offenive i wasnt saying it in a mean way, sorry if i offended you


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i do not care at all what the score is all i want is a W!!!!

eventhough i'd like to see the spurs beat crap out of the pistons, i think it's better to have a very close game and win it. so the spurs won't feel at ease. anyway whatever, i'm not at all confident about this game... i have doubts :/


----------



## TheRoc5

28 hrs 5 min till tip off :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> 28 hrs 5 min till tip off :biggrin:


You must be really excited for this game if you're ganna start the counting this far in advance.

BTW, did you really bet all your points on this game?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> You must be really excited for this game if you're ganna start the counting this far in advance.
> 
> BTW, did you really bet all your points on this game?


ya im so pumped up for this gm, i cant wait. im going to bet all of my points right before the gm tomrow, cause im that confident we will win. it seems im the only one 2 :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ya im so pumped up for this gm, i cant wait. im going to bet all of my points right before the gm tomrow, cause im that confident we will win. it seems im the only one 2 :biggrin:


I'm ganna bet all my point on game 7 if there is one, and game 6 if we lose tomorrow.


----------



## SpursFan16

I will put 1000 points on Spurs.


----------



## Lynx

Only way Spurs will win Game 5 if the role players(Horry, Devin, Barry) step up. I mean step up in Big way like together they should chip like *25 pts, 14 rebs, 8 dimes, 6 steals.* If Spurs get that kinda production from bench, then you guys should close it out in Game 6

...but before role players step up, Timmy needs to set the tone which means Ginobilli needs to be filthy and Parker to be aggressive to the hoop (meaning, he needs to forget Eva :rofl: ).

Btw, do you Spurs fan feel like this is last year Laker series all over again?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Lynx said:


> Btw, do you Spurs fan feel like this is last year Laker series all over again?




Not really. If the Spurs lose Game 5, ask me again and my answer will be different.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm getting pretty pumped for this game as well. I've missed the past two games of the series, so it'se going to be refreshing to see this game. 



It all begins and ends with Tim Duncan. He's the leader of the team, he needs to come out and set the tone early and let his teammates know that they can ride on his back in this game. I know overall the team hasn't played well, but Duncan is the one that needs to step up more than anyone else. It's going to be a damn shame if he plays 3 bad games in a row.


----------



## UD40

I think whoever wins this, wins the series. The Spurs need to get Manu going early and TD needs to be a monster on the glass. Hope Sheed doesnt catch fire, cause when he did against us, he couldnt be stopped. Go Spurs!


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> _I'm getting pretty pumped for this game as well. I've missed the past two games of the series, so it'se going to be refreshing to see this game. _
> It all begins and ends with Tim Duncan. He's the leader of the team, he needs to come out and set the tone early and let his teammates know that they can ride on his back in this game. I know overall the team hasn't played well, but Duncan is the one that needs to step up more than anyone else. It's going to be a damn shame if he plays 3 bad games in a row.


so thats why we lost those two lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Here's an article that kind of describes my mood on Duncan:



Spurs need Duncan to throw weight around  




> In some quarters, Tim Duncan is being touted as the greatest power forward of all time. If that is indeed the case, then the Wallace bookends and Antonio McDyess have to rate as the best defensive power forwards ever. And it's in Game 5 where Duncan must prove his greatness or else the Spurs are history.
> 
> Forget about Manu Ginobili and Tony Parker. Pay only minimal attention to Xs and Os. It's TD who bears the sole responsibility of resurrecting the Spurs' championship hopes.
> 
> 
> How can he accomplish this?
> 
> By abandoning his characteristic finessey game plan and getting down-and-dirty. Mister Nice Guy is getting used and abused, and it's high time for Duncan to turn the other elbow and blast his way through the Pistons' intimidating interior defense. Elbows, after all, are like Christmas presents—‘tis better to give than to receive.
> 
> Take an offensive foul (or two) and lay some lumber on his bullying defenders. When a defensive foul is unavoidable, Duncan is advised to knock the foulee butt-over-tea kettle. Make somebody (anybody) in a white uniform have to pick themselves off the floor, tenderly rub a burgeoning bruise, and then try to make his free throws. And if push comes to punch, so be it.
> 
> Because the Pistons have the reputation of playing physical defense, the refs routinely let them get away with marginal mayhem. Also, Dee-troit's philosophy is to commit multiple fouls on every defensive sequence—the theory being that the refs dare not toot every one lest the Spurs wind up shooting 100 free throws every game.
> 
> At the same time, because the Spurs are noted for their speed and slickness, they're constantly penalized for tickle fouls. (Bruce Bowen is the exception here, but only because he also has a rep for playing bump-and-grind defense.) That's why if Duncan takes to playing as physically as, say, Ben Wallace, foul trouble is a risk. But not as big a risk as TD's continuing to play like a wimp.
> 
> On a tactical level, the Pistons have made it virtually impossible for the low-posted Duncan to execute more than a single dribble into the middle without drawing a hostile crowd. Sometimes there's not even enough room for Duncan to fake before shooting. The weakest maneuver in Duncan's bag of pivotal tricks is to start on the right box, plunge into the lane, and either shoot an iffy lefty hook or else a lunging right-handed jump-flip. The problem with the latter is that the ball must be brought back into his defender's wheelhouse as it's released. That's why Duncan's right-to-left moves have produced so many blocked shots and rim-clanging bricks.
> 
> Okay, then, the proper adjustment is to take that one dribble, then spin baseline away from the incoming double-team. On the left box, that means Duncan must resort to a turnaround jumper over his right shoulder. From the right box, however, a baseline spin sets up his right-handed jump hook—an infinitely better option.
> 
> Another weapon in the Spurs' offensive arsenal that should be forgotten is Duncan's money-in-the-bank banks shots from the left side. With enough time and space, the banker is indeed deadly. However, this shot has been traditionally set up by a convincing jab-step, but the Pistons' bigs are not being fooled and are not giving ground. Under Dee-troit's unshakeable pressure, Duncan's trademark bank shot is officially bankrupt.
> 
> 
> Yes, get the ball to Duncan while he's on the move. Sit Mohammed (who has just set the record for most unsuccessful fakes in a finals series) and play Robert Horry. Clear out the right side for Ginobili. Pass cautiously as though the ball was a lamp chop and the Pistons' defenders were hungry wolves. Certainly, all of these adjustments are absolutely necessary.
> 
> But the bottom line is this: Should the Spurs somehow win Game 5, then they'll win the series. Should the Pistons win in convincing fashion, then San Antonio is most likely doomed.
> 
> And Duncan has to be the difference-maker. No more the patsy. No more the martyr complaining (and rightfully so) about being slammed, banged and chopped. It's up to Duncan to be belligerent. To trump the Pistons' ruthless physicality with some of his own. To fight brutality with brutality.
> 
> And if San Antonio is destined to fall, Duncan should make sure that they go down swinging.


----------



## sheefo13

Keys to victory

- Play like its your last game....


Spurs are going to lose this one though...

spurs 77
pistons 99

spankin.


----------



## texan

Guys, I think I'm the bad luck charm. So therefore I shall predict the Pistons to win.

Honestly, if we play like we have the last two games, we are toast. Duncan needs to get his head out of his ***, stop whining, and go up strong like we all know he can. Parker needs to keep driving the lane, but be in control, and Manu needs to find a rhythm. Most importantly, we must cut down on TO's, win the battle on the glass, and stop them from running in transition. If we lose this Game, we are history(we'll then lose game 6). We also need help from Nazr inside. He's been playing like a pansy lately.

Prediction:
Pistons- 91
Spurs- 83


----------



## TheRoc5

yes todays sunday im so happy! ive been watting for this since the end of gm 4. 9hrs and 47min till gm time. i cant wait for us to win today.


----------



## Kel Varnsen

like koko said, duncan is the key to winning. he has to take charge tonight. parker and manu, as much as i like them, have a tendency to disappear when things are not going so good. if duncan can play like we all know he can, i suspect both parker and manu will improve a lot from the last two games.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm even more pumped for this game today. Maybe my homerism is kicking in, but I feel a win tonight. 



Everywhere you look, there are pictures of Spurs players with their heads down, pictures of players with frustration on their faces, there are articles giving San Antonio no chance at winning this game, so pretty much, a dark picture has been painted. This series is 2-2 right now no matter how many points they beat us by previously, but the Spurs need to show the desperation that Phoenix played with in Game 4, because this is it. The winner of this game takes it all.



Everyone better come to play tonight. I'm not feeling sorry for anyone if the Spurs lose this game, and I'm nto cutting anyone slack. As a Spurs fan, if we lose again, it's time to get pissed off.


----------



## CreeksideBaller

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Everywhere you look, there are pictures of Spurs players with their heads down, pictures of players with frustration on their faces, there are articles giving San Antonio no chance at winning this game, so pretty much, a dark picture has been painted.


Just watch the Spurs win the series and prove everyone wrong.

Go Spurs!


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm even more pumped for this game today. Maybe my homerism is kicking in, but I feel a win tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere you look, there are pictures of Spurs players with their heads down, pictures of players with frustration on their faces, there are articles giving San Antonio no chance at winning this game, so pretty much, a dark picture has been painted. This series is 2-2 right now no matter how many points they beat us by previously, but the Spurs need to show the desperation that Phoenix played with in Game 4, because this is it. The winner of this game takes it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone better come to play tonight. I'm not feeling sorry for anyone if the Spurs lose this game, and I'm nto cutting anyone slack. As a Spurs fan, if we lose again, it's time to get pissed off.


i totaly agree with you, im so excited about tonight i wish it was 8 already. i cant wait till we win tonight, koko your watching the gm tonight right, so we will win lol you didnt see the 2 gms we lost so its good now were gonna win :biggrin: on a side note 6hr 11 min till gm time


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Guys, I think I'm the bad luck charm. So therefore I shall predict the Pistons to win.
> 
> Honestly, if we play like we have the last two games, we are toast. Duncan needs to get his head out of his ***, stop whining, and go up strong like we all know he can. Parker needs to keep driving the lane, but be in control, and Manu needs to find a rhythm. Most importantly, we must cut down on TO's, win the battle on the glass, and stop them from running in transition. If we lose this Game, we are history(we'll then lose game 6). We also need help from Nazr inside. He's been playing like a pansy lately.
> 
> Prediction:
> Pistons- 91
> Spurs- 83


How are you the bad luck charm? It's obviously me. Go read my in-game post in the last thread. Every single post I made came back to bit me in the @$$. That's why tonight I will not post in the game thread, that way nothing I say can come back to bite me. Which also means you gada work twice as hard tonight, TheRoc5. Sorry, but it's for the good of the spurs


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> How are you the bad luck charm? It's obviously me. Go read my in-game post in the last thread. Every single post I made came back to bit me in the @$$. That's why tonight I will not post in the game thread, that way nothing I say can come back to bite me. Which also means you gada work twice as hard tonight, TheRoc5. Sorry, but it's for the good of the spurs


i reailzed the last time i posted live durring the gm was gm 2 and we no what happend gm 1 and 2 so ill be posting :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i reailzed the last time i posted live durring the gm was gm 2 and we no what happend gm 1 and 2 so ill be posting :biggrin:


 lol we've got to be the most superstitious forum on this site.


----------



## flip-flop

I think this game will be the most important game in finals and the winner in this game will be champion this year. Spurs must play the defence they are known for and their centers (Rašo and Mohamed) must score some points and help Duncan inside.


----------



## sheefo13

ezealen, I think suspending the Ginobili club was bad luck. I think you need to bring it back in order for him to do good and for the spurs to win!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sheefo13 said:


> ezealen, I think suspending the Ginobili club was bad luck. I think you need to bring it back in order for him to do good and for the spurs to win!!!


How was it bad luck? Well, it could be, but we haven't had a game since I suspended it. So how could you decide if it was bad luck or not yet?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> How was it bad luck? Well, it could be, but we haven't had a game since I suspended it. So how could you decide if it was bad luck or not yet?


man im so excited i cant wait but it will all be worth it if we win tonight i mean win we win tonight :biggrin: 1hr 40 min till gm time


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> man im so excited i cant wait but it will all be worth it if we win tonight i mean win we win tonight :biggrin: 1hr 40 min till gm time


Yeah...what does that have to do with the Ginobilli club?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Yeah...what does that have to do with the Ginobilli club?


ummmmmmm b/c hes gonna have a great gm lol tonight


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ummmmmmm b/c hes gonna have a great gm lol tonight


Ah, and you think I should unsuspend it afterwards, rite? (helping you out:wink:....for some reason)


----------



## sheefo13

Didn't you have it suspended after game 3??? Well one game but if he does bad today, you have to promise to bring it make.


----------



## eaglewu

Pistons 95: Spurs 86


----------



## Kel Varnsen

i'd be super pumped right now, if it wasn't for my hangover from hell...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sheefo13 said:


> Didn't you have it suspended after game 3??? Well one game but if he does bad today, you have to promise to bring it make.


Nope. Game 4 was on the 16th, and check the sig. I suspended it on the 17th.


----------



## TheRoc5

just about gm time


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> just about gm time


Yep. Guess I beda go now. I'll come back on after the game.

GO Spurs GO! :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Yep. Guess I beda go now. I'll come back on after the game.
> 
> GO Spurs GO! :banana:


alrite ill take over from here


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Here we go guys. This is either going to make or break my day, so Go Spurs Go!


----------



## TheRoc5

were playing like crap why dont we get are freakin head in the gm, get good shots


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Get tough Duncan. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## TheRoc5

13pistons
6 spurs
how many times can sheed hit duncans arm and no cALl. i havent really complained about the officails this whole playoffs but how many times can a guy get hit. im just so angry this is begginig to become a blow out already :curse: get agripe and play your best spurs


----------



## TheRoc5

19pistons
15spurs
were getting good looks but its not going down, we need to get our confidence up and play alittle better d


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Not bad so far, but not all that great either. We've shown signs of aggressiveness (mainly Parker), but Detroit is getting 2nd chance points, and that must stop.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Alright, alright, down by 2 at the end of the first. Defensively we have done great, offensively it's still been a struggle. Ginobili had a good quarter, and Parker had a roller coaster first quarter doing a few great things here and there and completely ****ing up here and there as well. Duncan, meh. He's gotta get tougher when he has the ball.


----------



## TheRoc5

pistons21
spurs19
were down by 2 after the 1st, but were seeing good sighns by manu and parker and duncan. were being more aggreassive and playing with more heart we need to keep it up longer for the whole gm lets play great.


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs31
pistons28
besides that last foul we did we doing alot better, our players are playing agressive, lets continue and let our shots keep faling. keep up the intensity and pressure


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs37
pistons28
were doing alot better and now were playing great we just have to keep this up and play better


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

****ing ****. 9 point lead is down to 3 in a matter of a couple of minutes. ****ing fantastic. 



Robert Horry blows a layup, Nazr Mohammed has a ball go off his hands, Parker turns the ball over....what the hell is going on? These aren't forced mistakes.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Robert Horry is killing us. Literally. He's culprit #1 on my pissed off list.


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs42
pistons42

how the heck can we play with no iq. we need to give the ball to duncan more. we went away from that and lost our lead that was big. how come were being dumb. i want to see more intensity. horry is dropping passes and turning over the ball. manu needs to stop being a pg and play sg let parker bring up the ball. play better deffensivily. we can win this. we cant afford to lose this play with some balls and leave on the court pressure the pistons


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Tie game, the good being that we haven't played fantastic and that it's tied, the bad being that we started falling apart at the end of the half. 


Parker has been scoring the ball well, but like I said earlier, he's bringing flashes of greatness along with flashes of being a scrub. Careless TO's, careless fouls, bad shots. I'm happy with him overall though, he's been aggressive and I think he's knocked down 3 jumpers.


----------



## texan

Tied at halftime. The game is starting to get more physical so we need to keep up our intensity in the 2nd half. Refs aren't going to call fouls against Ben Wallace, so TD, be strong. Bowen is doing a great job defensively on Rip. I'm pleased with the 1st half performance. Robert Horry needs to pick up his game though.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Robert Horry needs to pick up his game though.




He's killing me. He really is. If the guy is going to play bad, then at least try not to mess things up. He's missing layups, losing control of the ball, he's getting abused in the paint. Geesh. Maybe I'm being too harsh on the guy, but damn.


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs up by 5
yes our lead is extending to 5. we need to pick up the pace and extend it more. give duncan the ball a little more.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Spurs get a quick 5 point lead to start the half. Bowen has 5 points and an assist and Mohammed has 4 points over a 3-4 minute span to start the half. The defense is still doing it's thing, we just got to get this offense going.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> He's killing me. He really is. If the guy is going to play bad, then at least try not to mess things up. He's missing layups, losing control of the ball, he's getting abused in the paint. Geesh. Maybe I'm being too harsh on the guy, but damn.


just for that he'l get the gm winning 3 :biggrin: lol jk lets hope we dont have to make it a final possetion lets win it now


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs59
pistons54

how can rip push bowen and they dont call a foul but when bowen puts his elbow out they call it. were in the penetaly and only lead by 5. get it together lets go


----------



## TheRoc5

horry for 3!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TheRoc5

one qt left. were up by 1 pt and we need to extend our lead play with great intensity. so much here we have to win this qt.
3-2 take it! Go Spurs Go


----------



## TheRoc5

how can we let that happen. were not playing with are mother freakin brains. want it more then they do and score more pts were losing


----------



## texan

ball call. shoulda been a foul on mcdyess or at least out on him.


----------



## TheRoc5

the rebound is right on you grab it. up by 1 with a little over 6 to play. we have to feed it to duncan or manu has to take over. duncan also needs to make his freethrows


----------



## TheRoc5

bowen jump on your man, dont let him get away. not the time to be tired. were down by 2 pts with about 2 min to play have to score and defend. have to feed the ball to duncan and have to guard on defense


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs 87
pistons 86
duncan missed 2 free throws.... we have to win this gota capitalize


----------



## TheRoc5

ot


----------



## TheRoc5

i cant say this enough we have to win this gm. were seeing a lack of energy we need to get it back


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DAMN! This has been one heck of a game! I thought Manu had that, but...oh well. It ain't over yet! OT, baby! And we haven't lost an OT game this season have we?


----------



## TheRoc5

edit


----------



## texan

We are getting screwed by inconsistent reffing. We needed TD's tip in badly so we could have won in regulation.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Big 



Shot


Bob!!!!!*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Big 



Shot


Bob!!!!!*


----------



## Fork

Robert Horry is a god.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow...another time out....the spurs really don't want to get this game over with...THEY'RE TRYING TO KILL ME!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I've got to pee, but the spurs won't let me!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

WE WIN!!!! WE WIN!!!!!! WE WIN!!!!


And now we dance! :banana:


----------



## TiMVP2

IM speechless I wanna cry.


----------



## TheRoc5

TheRoc5 said:


> just for that he'l get the gm winning 3 :biggrin: lol jk lets hope we dont have to make it a final possetion lets win it now


wow


----------



## TheRoc5

we win!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> just for that he'l get the gm winning 3 :biggrin: lol jk lets hope we dont have to make it a final possetion lets win it now






:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 




:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TiMVP2

Texan(or whoever called out Bobby) YOU GOT OWNED


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> IM speechless I wanna cry.


No time for crying, cause we are the champions....of the world :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> No time for crying, cause we are the champions....of the world :biggrin:


not yet


----------



## TheRoc5

come on i pridicted a victory and said horry would get the gm winner lol give me some credit :biggrin: jk


----------



## TiMVP2

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Robert Horry is killing us. Literally. He's culprit #1 on my pissed off list.



PWNED


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TiMVP2 said:


> PWNED





Who cares?




:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thank God


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

CONGRATULATIONS....

On a well deserved victory, It was so great 2 hear those *edit*at the Palace gasp as they saw their season come 2 an end....
Thanx 2 my man Horry....

THANK U SAN ANTONIO 4 MAKING MY FATHER'S DAY EXCELLENT....



PACERS 4 LIFE BAaAaBY!!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Spurs need a miracle in Game 5  






> Yogi Berra famously said, "It ain't over till it's over." But even though the games stand at 2-2, the series surely does look like it's already over.





Owned.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> On a well deserved victory, It was so great 2 hear those *edit* at the Palace gasp as they saw their season come 2 an end....
> Thanx 2 my man Horry....


Hey now. That's not called for.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Well it may not be the "Memorial Day Miracle", but I think it deserves it's own name. How about the "Father's Day Flare", or "Father's Day Fiesta", or maybe the "Father's Day Firecracker". lol damn I'm bad at this :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TiMVP2 said:


> PWNED




Actually, 2nd thought, I do care. The Spurs win then you pop in for a visit? Hmmm....



I called a victory tonight anyways. I don't know why, but I felt it. Obviously I had no impact on the game, but it's just weird that I felt a win. I don't feel something like that often.


----------



## zoltan!

lol ez, you are about 10x better than me  well that was def. one of the BEST games I have ever seen. Congrats spurs!!


----------



## Camaro_870

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, definatelyr one fo the most awsomest shots!

IM GOING DOWNTOWN


----------



## Gambino

Instant Classic. Good Win San Antonio.


----------



## TheRoc5

i wish i could but i live in houston lol


----------



## TheRoc5

Duncan=mvp he was great, on both ends of the court. im proud of him(not including freethrow)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> Duncan=mvp he was great, on both ends of the court. im proud of him(not including freethrow)


(and easy game winning tip-ins)


----------



## TheRoc5

i bet all my ucash, i think this is the most ucash i have ever had


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> (and easy game winning tip-ins)


manu missed a layup to but you cant be mad at someone for that shot. who cares though we win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drewbs

You guys better be glad you got Robert Horry. Duncan had countless chances to win this game or to even keep the Spurs alive and blew them, Horry bailed him out big time.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> manu missed a layup to but you cant be mad at someone for that shot. who cares though we win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Manu's layup was ALOT harder than Duncan's wide open, easy tip-in two feet away from the basket. He should never have tied to tip it it in anyways though! He should have just dunk the freakin ball!...but yeah...it doesn't matter. We won, so let's dance like mofo'en :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

Drewbs said:


> You guys better be glad you got Robert Horry. Duncan had countless chances to win this game or to even keep the Spurs alive and blew them, Horry bailed him out big time.


duncan is getting to much blame, if duncan didnt put up his amazing numbers this gm wouldnt be nearly as close


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

PICY'S!!!!!









Almost 40 and he can still fly!








For all the money! (Literally, in Theroc5's case...well, almost literally)








You can look as fruity as you want after you make a three like that, Bob! (Maybe another avatar for ya, Koko?)


----------



## 23

Big Shot Bob does it again. This man has earned his nickname.

This is the type of ice vein role player every team needs.

This guy is a straight closer, and an outcome changer

This team is extremely fortunate to have him, and I think its great personally


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> duncan is getting to much blame, if duncan didnt put up his amazing numbers this gm wouldnt be nearly as close


Too much of the blame for what?...WE WON! I'm not trying to put the blame on Timmy...whatever blame you're talking about. I'm just saying he really choked at the end.


----------



## TheRoc5

i dont care who gets the credit for the win but one more time......... we win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> Well it may not be the "Memorial Day Miracle", but I think it deserves it's own name. How about the "Father's Day Flare", or "Father's Day Fiesta", or maybe the "Father's Day Firecracker". lol damn I'm bad at this :biggrin:


Looks like KSAT read my post...and laughed at it horribly. They have dubbed it "The Father's Day Finish"...damn...I got owned.


----------



## sheefo13

Man I was ready to kill him and once he hit that shot...... I was ready to kiss him... What a game.


----------



## TiMVP2

we won last championship on fathers day....


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Looks like KSAT read my post...and laughed at it horribly. They have dubbed it "The Father's Day Finish"...damn...I got owned.


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> PICY'S!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 40 and he can still fly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the money! (Literally, in Theroc5's case...well, almost literally)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can look as fruity as you want after you make a three like that, Bob! (Maybe another avatar for ya, Koko?)


Damn...I just wish I was a supporting member so I could use one of these as my avatars :biggrin:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

BIG SHOT BOB!!!!!!!!!!

aww man that game was soooo good! i couldn't take it anymore at the end! duncan pissed me off at the end of 4th but whatever, i'm soo happy right now. i fell in love with horry!!! 

as usual parker played like crap 'cept for the last shot he made in the OT... that shot got them goinf i think.

manu was more alive than usual, it's not as great as games 1 &2 but he stepped up.

duncan was great, 'cept for the end but other than that he was awesome. did anyone watch the his press conference? he was soo funny when commenting about horry's game. he's jokingly saying "horry only shows up for big games, other than that he's lazy, shows up late for practice, never wants to participate. and ony plays when he feels like it" it was funny!


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> BIG SHOT BOB!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> aww man that game was soooo good! i couldn't take it anymore at the end! duncan pissed me off at the end of 4th but whatever, i'm soo happy right now. i fell in love with horry!!!
> 
> as usual parker played like crap 'cept for the last shot he made in the OT... that shot got them goinf i think.
> 
> manu was more alive than usual, it's not as great as games 1 &2 but he stepped up.
> 
> duncan was great, 'cept for the end but other than that he was awesome. did anyone watch the his press conference? he was soo funny when commenting about horry's game. he's jokingly saying "horry only shows up for big games, other than that he's lazy, shows up late for practice, never wants to participate. and ony plays when he feels like it" it was funny!


ya that cracked me up


----------



## TiMVP2

So Much ****ing Honking In My Neighborhood


----------



## MadBurgerMaker

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Nocioni

Hamilton is dead


----------



## Gambino

TiMVP2 said:


> we won last championship on fathers day....


I believe that was June 15, 2003. I think that's what it was.


----------



## SpursFan16

:banana: 

:biggrin: 


:banana: 


:biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2

Gambino said:


> I believe that was June 15, 2003. I think that's what it was.



That was fathers day in 03.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

MadBurgerMaker said:


> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


Hey, newb! Nah, I'm j/k . Hope you decide to stop by and post more often. We could use as many posters as we can get in here.


----------



## Moe The Bartender

Koko, you've done it again. Another predicted Spurs' loss on the road...another Spurs win on the road. You must have had a change of heart an hour before the game since I heard you say you had a feeling the Spurs were going to win. Therefore, I'll give you half a credit. :clap:


----------



## TheRoc5

Moe The Bartender said:


> Koko, you've done it again. Another predicted Spurs' loss on the road...another Spurs win on the road. You must have had a change of heart an hour before the game since I heard you say you had a feeling the Spurs were going to win. Therefore, I'll give you half a credit. :clap:


what about me i pridicted a spurs win the whole time and horrys gm winner :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Moe The Bartender said:


> Koko, you've done it again. Another predicted Spurs' loss on the road...another Spurs win on the road. You must have had a change of heart an hour before the game since I heard you say you had a feeling the Spurs were going to win. Therefore, I'll give you half a credit. :clap:






Didn't I hear through the grapevine that you claimed the series was over after Game 4? Didn't I hear you thought they would lose? Didn't I say on the day of the game that I felt a win coming on?


----------

